# Where to buy a PS VITA?



## TJOHO

Hi,
I'm actually not an expat in Japan, but Korea. I will, however, go on a weekend trip to Tokyo next weekend.

As it coincides with the launch of the PS VITA, I thought I would pick up the console and a game or two. 

Does anyone have recommendations for where to buy one? I'm looking for a respectable duty free place where people are likely to at least understand or even speak some English (don't speak Japanese and I imagine my Korean won't be any help  ). 

Answers to this (and any other tips for electronics shopping, things to do for a weekend in Tokyo etc.) would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## larabell

There are a few shops in Akihabara that seem to specialize in duty-free but I believe most of the discounters like Bic Camera, Yodobashi Camera, and Yamada Denki have duty-free counters in the store. There's a huge Yodobashi Camera at Akihabara station if you're going to be around there anyway and all three have shops in Shinjuku that might be worth looking into. I don't know whether any of the discount chains have English-speaking staff but the ones in Shinjuku have occasional English announcements so they must be expecting English-speaking shoppers.


----------



## Joppa

TJOHO said:


> Hi,
> I'm actually not an expat in Japan, but Korea. I will, however, go on a weekend trip to Tokyo next weekend.
> 
> As it coincides with the launch of the PS VITA, I thought I would pick up the console and a game or two.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for where to buy one? I'm looking for a respectable duty free place where people are likely to at least understand or even speak some English (don't speak Japanese and I imagine my Korean won't be any help  ).
> 
> Answers to this (and any other tips for electronics shopping, things to do for a weekend in Tokyo etc.) would be greatly appreciated!!


You will be lucky to get hold of any VITA console or games, as game fans will have reserved most of launch stock in advance. 1200 people lined up before 7 am to reserve their console in October at Multimedia Akiba, a big electronic store in Akihabara. If you line up all night or from before dawn on December 17th outside big electronic stores like Yodobashi or Biccamera, you may be lucky to get one from stocks set aside for immediate sale. Consoles cost 29,980 yen for 3G/wifi model and 24,980 yen for wifi only. At least Sony has said there will be no regional coding, so it can be used worldwide.


----------



## TJOHO

Hm. Buying the Vita was not my only reason for going, but it would put a damper on my enjoyment of this trip if I can't get hold of one. 

I don't doubt your information about the lines outside the stores to preorder in October, but surely that was precisely game fans making absolutely sure they get one and not indicative of an overall shortage? I did do some Googling earlier, and Sony is at least making strong claims that they have learned from launch shortages of the past and will make sure there is plenty of product at launch.

My plane doesn't come in until ten in the morning on Saturday, long after dawn, but I'll try going to those stores you mentioned anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Rube

Can you use it with overseas games?


----------



## Joppa

Rube said:


> Can you use it with overseas games?


As I said, Sony has stated there will be no regional coding of games, so like PS3, any console should be able to play games bought anywhere in the world.


----------



## Joppa

TJOHO said:


> Hm. Buying the Vita was not my only reason for going, but it would put a damper on my enjoyment of this trip if I can't get hold of one.
> 
> I don't doubt your information about the lines outside the stores to preorder in October, but surely that was precisely game fans making absolutely sure they get one and not indicative of an overall shortage? I did do some Googling earlier, and Sony is at least making strong claims that they have learned from launch shortages of the past and will make sure there is plenty of product at launch.
> 
> My plane doesn't come in until ten in the morning on Saturday, long after dawn, but I'll try going to those stores you mentioned anyway. Thanks!


Some stores have decided not to take pre-orders and launch stock will be put on immediate sale from 17th, so we shall see.
Mail orders are still being taken, but they now say that shipment will be after the launch date.
But I still think that being so keenly priced, VITA will be very popular and demand will be high. They are expecting shortage of special memory sticks that have to be used.


----------

